# عملية تشغيل محطات عزل الغاز



## huss77 (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
انا مهندس كيمياوي تعينت في احدى شركات النفط وفي محطات عزل الغاز عن النفط وعملت قبل عشرة ايام . طبعا بالمناسبة الابار رطبة وليست جافة .
اولا اريد من حضرتكم تنصحوني بكل مايخص العمل .
وثانيا اطلب الامور التشغيلية التفصيلية من البئر الى الخزان وكل مايتعلق من عازلات النفط الرطب (dh و ds) وكل شيء .
ثالثا كيف تتم عملية استخلاص الكبريت من النفط الخام .
رابعا افيدوني باقتراحاتكم.
اشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــركـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
اخوانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي:75:


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 يوليو 2009)

السلام
لك كتب تحوي جميع المراحل الانتاجية
petroleum engineers handbook
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/2008/08/petroleum-engineers-handbook-part-5.html
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/2008/08/petroleum-engineers-handbook-part-4.html
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/2008/08/petroleum-engineers-handbook-part-3.html
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/2008/08/petroleum-engineers-handbook-part-2.html
http://www.chemicalebooks.com/2008/08/petroleum-engineers-handbook-part-1.html

وفقك الله


----------



## huss77 (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كل الشكر والامتنان لك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد المبذول وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وجار التحميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله يفيدك هذا الموضوع المختص بمجال النفط ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html


----------



## huss77 (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم مهندس المحبة .. اقدر لك هذا الجهد المبذول وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

ولك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## طه الصبر (31 يوليو 2009)

عمليه استخلاص الكبريت من النفط تتم بواسطة برج


----------



## طه الصبر (31 يوليو 2009)

برج استخلاص الكبريت الذي بدوره يستعمل فيه الغاز الحلو subre gas ونحصل م الاعلى على h2s ومن الاسفل على بترول خالي من s ,ولاحقآ اضف لكم المعادلات المصاحبه للعمليه (امتزاز)


----------



## المهندس التابع (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد توضيح بالمخططات حول عمل عازلات المراحل الاربع


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (23 ديسمبر 2009)

http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpgالمجففات و مزيلات الأملاح في الصناعة النفطية Dehydrators / Desalters in Oil Industries


​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpghttp://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​


المجففات Dehydrators و مزيلات الأملاح Desalters هي من المعدات النفطية التي تستخدم لطرد الأملاح المذابة بالماء الملوث للنفط و الرطوبة من النفط الخام و تعتمد على فكرة الكهرباء الأستاتيكية (المستقرة) Electrostatic وذلك قبل أجراء عمليات التصفية والتقطير للنفط الخام وكذلك قبل تصديره.

في تصميم هذه المعدات تستعمل نظم مختلفة منها ذات قطب شبكة الكهربائي ثنائي أو ثلاثي تعمل على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب أو التيار الكهربائي المستمر مع نظام لتوزيع المستحلب لفصل الماء عن النفط بكفاءة عالية.
يجب أن تتسم هذه المعدات بـ :
· مرونة بالطاقة الإنتاجية Throughput flexibility
· مرونة في نوع التجهيز Feed type flexibility
· ناتج ماء عالي النوعية High quality water output
· انخفاض تكاليف التشغيل و أعمال الصيانة Reduced operation and maintenance costs
· انخفاض وحد أدنى من الإضافات الكيميائية Reduced and minimum chemical additives 
· توزيع جريان عالي وممتاز High and excellent flow distribution
· إتحاد كامل وتجمع سريع للماء وبأقل استهلاك للطاقة الكهربائية Rapid complete coalescence of water with minimal electrical power consumption 

مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التقليدية التي تعتمد في عملها على 
التيار الكهربائي المتناوب
 Conventional AC Electrostatic Dehydrator/Desalter

وهي طريقة كفوءة لإزالة الماء التشكيل النفطي والحاوي على الأملاح والممتزج بالنفط الخام وذلك باستخدام التيار الكهربائي المتناوب. 
هذه العملية تعتمد على تكوين مجال كهربائي متناوب عالي الفولطية داخل أوعية vessels معالجة النفط من خلال الأقطاب داخل الأوعية فتفرض حقل كهربائي وسحنة كهربائية على قطرات الماء الممتزجة والمتداخلة في جزيئات النفط مما تتذبذب عند مرورها بين الأقطاب فتنفصل عن النفط وتتجمع مع بعضها وتهبط بثقلها إلى أسفل الوعاء.

​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acelectrodes.gifhttp://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​


مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التي تعتمد في عملها على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب والمستمر المزدوج Electrostatic AC/DC Dual Wave Dehydrator / Desalter .

يستعمل في هذا النوع من المجففات ومزيلات الأملاح الثنائية كلا من التيار المتناوب والمباشر خلال شبكة أقطاب الفصل, حيث يتم تحويل التيار المتناوب إلى تيار مستمر.

​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acdcresize.gifhttp://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/desalter.jpg​


هناك طريقة لدمج مسخن حراري للمعالج لتحسين فوائد كاسر الاستحلاب و الفصل الألكتروستاتيكي, وذلك بتحرر الغاز والماء الحر من المستحلب both gas and free water from the emulsion وهذا يؤدي إلى وفر بالطاقة ويستمر مرور النفط الساخن عبر الأقطاب الكهربائية لمزيد من الفصل و التجفيف

​​​​ 

المجففات Dehydrators و مزيلات الأملاح Desalters هي من المعدات النفطية التي تستخدم لطرد الأملاح المذابة بالماء الملوث للنفط و الرطوبة من النفط الخام و تعتمد على فكرة الكهرباء الأستاتيكية (المستقرة) Electrostatic وذلك قبل أجراء عمليات التصفية والتقطير للنفط الخام وكذلك قبل تصديره.

في تصميم هذه المعدات تستعمل نظم مختلفة منها ذات قطب شبكة الكهربائي ثنائي أو ثلاثي تعمل على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب أو التيار الكهربائي المستمر مع نظام لتوزيع المستحلب لفصل الماء عن النفط بكفاءة عالية.
يجب أن تتسم هذه المعدات بـ :
· مرونة بالطاقة الإنتاجية Throughput flexibility
· مرونة في نوع التجهيز Feed type flexibility
· ناتج ماء عالي النوعية High quality water output
· انخفاض تكاليف التشغيل و أعمال الصيانة Reduced operation and maintenance costs
· انخفاض وحد أدنى من الإضافات الكيميائية Reduced and minimum chemical additives 
· توزيع جريان عالي وممتاز High and excellent flow distribution
· إتحاد كامل وتجمع سريع للماء وبأقل استهلاك للطاقة الكهربائية Rapid complete coalescence of water with minimal electrical power consumption 

مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التقليدية التي تعتمد في عملها على 
التيار الكهربائي المتناوب
Conventional AC Electrostatic Dehydrator/Desalter

وهي طريقة كفوءة لإزالة الماء التشكيل النفطي والحاوي على الأملاح والممتزج بالنفط الخام وذلك باستخدام التيار الكهربائي المتناوب. 
هذه العملية تعتمد على تكوين مجال كهربائي متناوب عالي الفولطية داخل أوعية vessels معالجة النفط من خلال الأقطاب داخل الأوعية فتفرض حقل كهربائي وسحنة كهربائية على قطرات الماء الممتزجة والمتداخلة في جزيئات النفط مما تتذبذب عند مرورها بين الأقطاب فتنفصل عن النفط وتتجمع مع بعضها وتهبط بثقلها إلى أسفل الوعاء.

http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acelectrodes.gif​ 

مجففات و مزيلات الأملاح التي تعتمد في عملها على التيار الكهربائي المتناوب والمستمر المزدوج Electrostatic AC/DC Dual Wave Dehydrator / Desalter .

يستعمل في هذا النوع من المجففات ومزيلات الأملاح الثنائية كلا من التيار المتناوب والمباشر خلال شبكة أقطاب الفصل, حيث يتم تحويل التيار المتناوب إلى تيار مستمر.

http://knol.google.co.kr/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/tdf9ya/acdcresize.gif​ 

هناك طريقة لدمج مسخن حراري للمعالج لتحسين فوائد كاسر الاستحلاب و الفصل الألكتروستاتيكي, وذلك بتحرر الغاز والماء الحر من المستحلب both gas and free water from the emulsion وهذا يؤدي إلى وفر بالطاقة ويستمر مرور النفط الساخن عبر الأقطاب الكهربائية لمزيد من الفصل و التجفيف


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (23 ديسمبر 2009)

​​المقدمه​ 
 البترول واحد من أكبر خدام الجنس البشرى، فهو يوفر الضوء وألحراره، والطاقه للسيارات والمحاريث والطائرات والسفن، ولولاه لتوقفت كل آلاتنا بسبب الاحتكاك.
 من البترول نشتق البنزين وألكاز وزيوت التشحيم والتزييت والشمع والإسفلت وكثيراً من المنتوجات الأخرى.
 تجيء الكلمة بترول من كلمه لاتينية تعني "الزيت الصخري" وكان العلماء يعتقدون أن البترول يتكون من نباتات وحيوانات عاشت قبل عصور في وحول البحار الدافئة التي كانت تغطي كثيراً من الأرض.
 حين كانت النباتات والحيوانات تموت كانت تتكوم على قاع البحر، ومع مرور الزمن غطتها ملايين الأطنان من الرمال والطين، ونتيجة للضغط حوّلها الطين والرمال إلى صخور، وتحولت النباتات والحيوانات إلى سائل أسود تجمع في مسامات الصخور، وأدت ثورات القشرة الأرضية إلى تحول أجزاء من قيعان البحار القديمة إلى ارض جافه، وأخذ بعض السائل ينزل إلى سطح الأرض حيث لاحظه الإنسان لاول مره.
 إن البترول أو النفط الخام، يستخدم منذ آلاف السنين، فالشعوب القديمة ومنها الصينيون والمصريون، كانوا يستخدمونه كدواء، وفي الهند كان يجري حرقه قبل زمن طويل من بداية العهد المسيحي (التوقيت الميلادي).
 يكون البترول الخام لدى خروجه من البئر، ذا فائده قليلة فلا بد من تكريره، وتقوم عملية التكرير الاساسيه (التقطير) على حقيقة أن البترول مزيج من كثير من السوائل والغازات والمواد الصلبه. وبواسطة الحرارة فان التقطير يفصل الأشياء المختلفة التي وضعتها الطبيعة في النفط الخام، وهذا أمر ممكن لأن كل جزء من المزيج يغلي، أو يتحول إلى غا

​​كيف تكوّن النفط​ 
 إن المواد الاوليه التي كانت في أساس تكوين النفط هي مجموعة نباتات بحريه دقيقه تعرف حسب التعبير العلمي باسم "فيتوبلانتون".
 خلال عهود طويلة تصل إلى 400 مليون سنه رسبت تلك النباتات، بعد موتها في قاع المحيطات، واختلطت بالأوحال والرمال والفت طبقه كبيره تحجرت مع مرور الزمن. وخلال ملايين السنين خضعت هذه الطبقة لعوامل متنوعة كالزلازل وتحركات القشرة الارضيه ثم غطتها طبقه صخرية دفعتها إلى الأعماق حيث الحرارة المرتفعة. فتحت تأثير الصخور من جهة، والحرارة المرتفعة من جهة ثانيه تحولت تلك الطبقة تدريجيا إلى غاز طبيعي ونفط.
 وهناك دائما كميات من المياه تتسرب عبر شقوق الصخور. ثم إن الغاز الطبيعي، والنفط، والمياه الحارة، تتجه بفعل الضغط وارتفاع الحرارة نحو سطح الأرض، وقد تصادف في صعودها، قشره من الصخور توقف سيرها فتبقى عالقة في أماكن تعرف باسم "أحواض النفط" . وتحتوي هذه الأحواض عادة على الرمال والحجارة ومواد أخرى.فالمياه وهي أكثر ثقلا من غيرها ترسب في القاع، بينما يطفو النفط على صفحة الحوض، أما الغاز وهو العنصر الخفيف فانه يتكوم في القسم العلوي من الحوض. 
 ويحاول الإنسان الوصول إلى تلك الأحواض فيفتح ثقبا لإخراج ذلك العفريت الذي يكون مخبأ في جوف الأرض، وقد يكون لتلك الأعمال نتائج سلبيه وخطيرة أهمها خطر التلوث.
















ما يحويه النفط​ 
 النفط مزيج من مواد كيميائيّة متنوعة،تجتمع حسب معادلات تختلف من منطقه إلى أخرى،ومن أرضٍ إلى أرض.
 بعض هذه المواد غازيّه “الغاز الطبيعي”وبعضها سائل “البنزين،وهناك مواد عجينيّة أو صلبه (البرافين والبيتيوم).والمواد الكيميائية الأكثر أهميّه هي ألهيدروكاربور (غاز، سائل أو صلب) وقد سمي هكذا لأنّه يحتوي على العناصر الكيميائية ذاتها: الكربون الذي أعطي رمزC في لغة الكيمياء، والهيدروجين الذي أعطي رمز H وهو يتوفّر بنسب متنوعة.
 لنأخذ مثلاً البوتان الطبيعي، فهو نوع من الهيدروكاربور الغازي الذي يحمل حرارة الوسط الذي يكوّن فيه. أمّا رمزه الكيميائي C4 H10، فما معنى هذه الحروف والأرقام؟
 إنّها تعني بأنّ كل وحده من وحدات هذا ألغاز تتألّف من أربع ذرّات كربون، وعشر ذرّات هيدروجين، وذرّات الكربون متصلة ببعضها على شكل سلسله، بينما تتصل ذرّات الهيدروجين بذرّات الكربون.
 هناك أنواع أخرى من الهيدروكاربور تتكوّن ذرّاتها وتتصل بطريقه مختلفة، فوحدة البنزين H6 C6 تأتي ذرّاتها مقفلة على شكل حلقه.












​التنقيب عن النفط​ 
 كي نستطيع استخراج النفط واستغلاله في حياتنا اليومية يجب علينا أن نقوم أولا بالتنقيب عن النفط، والتنقيب عن النفط يتم بواسطة المسح الجوّي (التصوير من الجو) ودراسة الطبقات الجيولوجية ومقارنة الجاذبية الأرضية والسّير المغناطيسي بذلك يمكن دراسة المناطق التي يحتمل وجود النفط فيها.
 وهذه العملية تتم بثلاث طرق مختلفة:
 1) الطريقة المثقاليه (قياس الجاذبية): يمكن التعرف إلى تركيب الطبقات الارضيه الباطنية بمقارنة اختلاف الجاذبية الارضيه بالطريقة المثقاليه.
 2) الطريقة المغنطيسية: يسجّل جهاز خاص التغيّرات المغنطيسية في الطبقات الارضيه.
 3) الطريقة الزلزالية (المسح الزلزالي).​ 
 بعد عملية التنقيب عن النفط تأتي عملية الحفر التي بعدها نقوم باستخراج النفط، والحفر ثلاث أنواع:
 1) الحفر الأرضي: بفضل المثقب القاطع للصخور يتدفق البترول المصادق من البئر المحفورة.
 2) الحفر البحري(تحت سطح البحر): يستخدم الحفر البحري حاليا في البحار القليلة العمق.
 3) نتائج السير المختلفة: إذا كان السير إيجابيا يصادف المنقّبون الغاز الطبيعي أو البترول أو الماء.
​​​​​​إستخراج ألنفط​ 
 هناك أربع طرق لاستخراج النفط وهي:
 1)يضغط الغاز الطبيعي على سطح البترول فيتدفق إلى أعلى.
 2)يتدفق البترول بسبب ضغط الماء في أسفله. وأحيانا ضغط الماء غير كافي فنزيد هذا الضغط بواسطة زيادة ماء.
 3)يستخرج النفط بالمضخات.
 4) يتدفق البترول ممزوجا بالغاز الطبيعي. وإذا كان ضغط الغاز في البئر غير كافي نزيد من الغاز من حقول أخرى ليزيد ضغطه.



انتاج النفط​ 
 يبلغ الإنتاج العالمي من النفط 2750 مليون طن سنويا، وهذا الإنتاج في ازدياد مطرد كل عام. ينتج الوطن العربي سنويا ما يزيد على 945 مليون طن من النفط الخام منها حوالي 773 مليون طن من منطقة الشرق الأوسط، التي تحوي نصف احتياطي العالم من البترول الذي يمكن إنتاجه بالطرق المعروفة.








​​​مراحل الإنتاج​ 
 خطوات التكرير تبدأ حينما يكون النفط الخام الذي يصل إلى مصانع التكرير بواسطة المواسير يمر كتيّار لأفران، بهدف تسخينه ومن ثم إلى أبراج التكرير.
 في الآلات الأتيه تتم تفرقة المواد حسب درجة انصهارها، وإبعاد المواد تتم دون الإصابة بتكوينها الكيميائي:











​ تكرير النفط ​​ لا يستعمل النفط بطبيعته الخام أي حسب الطبيعة التي يخرج بها من الأرض، ففي المصافي يخضع النفط الخام لعمليّة تساعد على فصل مختلف أنواع الهيدروكاربور بعضها عن بعض، وتنطلق عمليّة التكرير من النوع الخفيف إلى النوع الثقيل مثل: ألغاز، البنزين، المازوت، زيوت التشحيم، الغازلين، السائل والقطران، وعمليّة الفصل هذه تعرف باسم"التكرير".​​تكرير الإمتصاص​ 
 قسم من المواد الخفيفة مثل البنزين وألكاز تبث لآلة تكرير ثانوي لتحسين وتحليل إضافي لكي نكرّر بقايا النفط الخام، يجب رفع درجة الحرارة إلى أكثر من 450_500 درجه مئوية. في درجة الحرارة هذه تبدأ عملية فصل جزيئات، لكن كون عملية بفصل وليس مراقب ولا مرغوب يكررون بقية النفط الخام بواسطة ضغط أقل دون الحاجة لرفع درجة الحرارة إلى 400 درجة مئوية، هذه العملية تسمّى "تكرير الامتصاص".
 بقية التكرير تبث بأبراج التكرير بضغط جوّي، ومن الحصول على إضافة حرارة في فرن آخر يسمّى فرن الامتصاص، وتدخل لبرج ذو قطر كبير حيث يدور فيه ضغط منخفض كثلث الضغط الجوّي.

​​​​​​تقطير البترول​ 
التقطير هو عمليه يتم بها فصل سائل من محلول. تستخدم طريقة الفصل هذه عندما يكون السائل الذي يتم فصله ذو درجة غليان تختلف بشكل واضح عن درجة غليان المواد الأخرى في المحلول .
 الفصل يتم بواسطة تبخير السائل من المحلول وتكثيف البخار إلى سائل.
 السائل يتم بواسطة تبخير السائل من المحلول وتكثيف البخار إلى سائل.السائل الذي يتم الحصول عليه بطريقة التقطير يسمّى:"مستقطراً أو قطارة".​ عملية التقطير لا تعتبر تفاعلاً كيماوياً لأنه خلال عمليّة التقطير وفي نهايتها لا نحصل على مواد جديده.
 لا تؤدي عملية التقطير إلى تحليل مادة، بل إلى الفصل بين المواد الموجودة في المخلوط. الهدف الأساسي من تقطير البترول الخام هو الفصل بين مكوناته بالاعتماد على درجات غليانها. هدف آخر هو إبعاد مواد غريبة من داخله ليست هيدروكربونيه.
 المواد الغريبة يمكن أن تضر أثناء استعمال منتجات البترول الخام.

عملية التقطير:​ البترول الخام، الذي فصل منه الماء والملح، يمر خلال أنابيب تبلغ درجة حرارتها حوالي 400 درجه مئوية. عند خروجه من الفرن، يمر البترول الخام الى برج مجزئ يدعى برج التقطير (مجزئ أي يقسم الى أجزاء).
 في برج التقطير يتبخر قسم من البترول الخام، والقسم المتبقي يترسب في أسفل البرج. ترتفع الابخره في البرج وتتلامس السوائل في صحون التكثيف وتتكثف بها حسب درجة حرارة تكثيفها. كلما كانت 





الطبقة في البرج أعلى، يتكثف بها مقطع (مجموعة هيدروكربونات مختلفه تتكثف في نفس صحن التكثيف) ذو درجة غليان أقل.
في كل صحن تكثيف يوجد سائل آخر ذو درجة حرارة تكثيف مميزه. بخار المواد ذات درجة الغليان الأكثر انخفاضا يصل الى قمّة البرج، هذه الهيدروكربونات هي غاز الطهي.​ 
 وفيما يلي قائمة المقاطع التي يتم الحصول عليها من تقطير البترول الخام:

*مجال درجة الغليان*
*اسم المقطع _مخلوط هيدروكربونات*
*أقل من **0**°**c*
*غاز طهي*
*35**°**c _205**°**c*
*بنزين للسيارات*
*180**°**c _ 279**°**c *
*كيروسين_وقود طائرات*
*260**°**c _370**°**c*
*سولار_وقود لمحرّكات ديزل*
*350**°**c _470**°**c*
*مواد تشحيم_فزالين*​ 
*تحليل حوضي*​ 
* هذا التحليل هو تغيير شكلي لجزيئات بدرجة حرارة عالية عند انتاج بنزين وسولار ثقيل، المصدرة بتكرير في ضغط جوي، وهكذا نلائم الوقود حسب متطلبات السوق وتعظيم منفعة واستهلاك النفط الخام.*
* في العملية هذه يبث السولار الثقيل بدرجة حرارة 500 درجه مئوية لعدة ثواني على جهاز ÷**è**ى**é**و**è**هّ بشكل غبار، وبالنتيجة تحدث عملية فصل، التي تسبب لتحطم سلسلة الجزيئات الطويلة لسلسلة قصيرة أكثر، طبقة الفحم التي تنتج على ÷**è**ى**é**و**è**هّ في خلال العملية تبعد بواسطة حرقها، وتنتج مواد في نهاية العملية وهي : *





*1**)غاز الاشتعال: الذي يعمل كمادة خام لجهاز ن**a**ْ**é**ى**I** ووقود للأفران.*
*2)غاز فحمي مضغوط: ويستعمل كغاز للطبخ.*
*3)بنزين: ذو أكتان عاليه (93_94) (اليوم البنزين اكتانه 95_96_98*
*4)السولار المحلل.*
*5)المازوت.*
*تحليل حراري*​ 
* بعد تكرير النفط الخام تبقى بقايا غير مكرره التي منهم تنتج المازوت والإسفلت، الكميه المتبقية التي تزيد عن احتياجات الأسفل واحتياجات التكرير تمر بعملية كسر الكثافة لكي نحول المازوت لمواد تجاريه ذو إمكانية البث في مواسير حسب درجة حرارة البيئة، العمل يتم في آله لتحليل حراري جزئي حيث الحرارة تصل من 460_480 درجه مئوية بواسطة توجيه الحرارة يمكن تحديد درجة التحليل في جهاز، وملاءمته لمتطلبات السوق للمازوت، وهكذا يمكننا توفير كميات هائلة من السولار حيث تتطلب لكي نوصل المازوت للكثافة المطلوبة بواسطة الزبائن.*
*تجمع الطاقه الشمسيه*​ 
*غالبا ما نتحدث في هذه الأيام عن الطاقة الشمسية التي قد تحل مكان النفط، ذلك أن توفير النفط قد يغدو صعبا في المستقبل القريب ولكن النظر مليا في الأمر يجعلنا نستنتج أن الشمس هي أيضا صعبة الاستثمار.*
* في الطبيعة لا شيء يضيع ولا شيء يخلق، فكل شيء يتحول والطاقة الشمسية كما هي حال مادة النفط، تخضع لهذه القاعدة! فالعناصر الحية التي عاشت في عصور ما قبل التاريخ قد أفادت بدورها من حرارة الشمس، وبعد موتها بملايين السنين تحولت الى الهيدروكربون إثر عمليات كيميائية متعددة.*


​​​*منتوجات النفط*​ 
* 1)غاز: للطهي.*
* 2)بنزين: لمحركات البنزين خصوصا محركات السيارات.*
* 3)بترول خام.*
* 4)كيروسين:للطائرات الحديثة.*
* 5)سولار: للسيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات) وللتدفئة.*
* 6)مواد تشحيم .*
* 7)مازوت: لتشغيل أفران صناعية خصوصا لمحطات القوه(وخصوصا توليد الكهرباء)، والسفن.*
* 8)مواد بتروكيماويه: العاب كراسي ....*
* 9)إسفلت:لتعبيد الشوارع والأسطح.*
* 10)قار: لطائرات السيلون والتسخين والاضاءه.*

*التوزيع النسبي لمكونات البترول*​* التوزيع النسبي لمكونات البترول في البترول الخام هي كالتالي:*
* غاز 2 %.*
* بنزين 27 %.*
* قار 9 %.*
* سولار 25 %.*
* مواد تشحيم، مازوت وزفته 37 %.*










​*مشتقّات النفط*​ 
* مشتقات النفط كثيره في حياتنا اليومية، فمثلا نجد النفط ومشتقاته في العجلات وحتى في الملابس التي نرتديها. وكذلك أن الأسمدة المستعملة في الزراعة الحديثة لتحسين الإنتاج هي غالبا من مشتقات النفط. وهذه المشتقات الكثيرة للنفط تأتي من منتجاته. فمثلا:*
* 1) الكيروسين: نشتق منه مبيدات حشرية، وقود للجرّارات، كيروسين للاناره ووقود للمحركات النفاثة.*
* 2) زيوت وشحوم: نشتق شحم للسيارات، ورق للتغليف، شمع للتلميع، عيدان كبريت، ورق أسود الكربون، سمع للإنارة، مستحضرات صيدلية، مواد تزليق.*
* 3) زيت الديزل (السّولار): صابون، وقود محركات الديزل، وقود لتدفئة المنازل.*
* 4) مواد اسفلتيه: إسفلت لرصف الطرق، أساس الدهانات، مواد عازلة، ضمادات مانعه للتسرب ووقود للصناعه.*
* 5) المقطرات الخفيفة: قماش للأغطية، ملبوسات، مواد ملونه، عطور، بنزين طائرات ووقود ممتاز للمحركات.*








​


----------



## salmamohi (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## فؤاد الجميلي (7 مارس 2011)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## arasn (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكن لم اتمكن من تنزيل هذا الكتاب ارجو فاضلا شرح طريقة التنزيل


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (28 ديسمبر 2011)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئععععععععععع


----------

